# Detroit Harvester sickle-bar mower



## bolens1704

I'm rebuilding a Detroit Harvester sickle-bar mower. It's a 3-point hook-up, and a 6 foot bar, belt driven off a pto driven main pulley. 
I need a bearing cap for the pittman-arm bearing housing at the "eccentric" shaft (belt driven end or the pittman)..... 2" diameter, with a fine thread that I haven't yet determined.
If anyone could steer me toward a potential source, I'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## kilgore

*pitmen arm Cap*

I'm look for two pitmen arm caps as well it is for a 1942 Detroit Harvester side mower I have two and both are missing. can any one help me fid them?


----------



## Chasinmendo

I need part of the PTO drive shaft from the tractor to the other half of the PTO drive shaft attached to the sickle bar. It appears that the shaft is about 1" square. If someone has one I'd surel like to get it.


----------

